# Electric work and alot of it tons of pics.



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

some more


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Nastyniz said:


>



Looks like the moon :laughing:


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

and more


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cool, looks like a good project. What is the facility?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Data center?


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

The one project was a Walmart in NJ, there tons of fun to do lol And the other project was a water treatment plant where they took the ground water in the wells at the dump and cleaned to where you could eventually drink it but i don't recommend that.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

And another of the projects was a Ulta beuty supply.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Nastyniz said:


> The one project was a Walmart in NJ, there tons of fun to do lol And the other project was a water treatment plant where they took the ground water in the wells at the dump and cleaned to where you could eventually drink it but i don't recommend that.


Our local Walmart did a big remodel recently. I've gone there for a few service calls since then and it looks like all of their electrical distribution equipment was pre-built on a skid somewhere. They just trucked the whole thing in; panels, transformers, gutters - one big listed assembly - and plopped it into place and started running branch circuits out of it. It's a money saver I'm sure, but the skid stayed behind as a permanently installed trip hazard :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Nastyniz said:


> The one project was a Walmart in NJ, there tons of fun to do lol And the other project was a water treatment plant where they took the ground water in the wells at the dump and cleaned to where you could eventually drink it but i don't recommend that.


Might make good bagel water......



nice looking work BTW


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah there electric room comes in on a skid all big box stores are like that now. Homedepot and lowes, a crane litterally drops in a an entire room. All the panels are finished wires are laying in a trough run pipes out and good to go.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Walmart skid


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Nastyniz said:


> Yeah there electric room comes in on a skid all big box stores are like that now. Homedepot and lowes, a crane litterally drops in a an entire room. All the panels are finished wires are laying in a trough run pipes out and good to go.



They are building a "Hess Express" close to me....









...the building came on 2 trailers...they basically dropped it on the ground, bolted it together, stocked the shelves and turned the lights on.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Celtic lol are you for real?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Our local Walmart did a big remodel recently. I've gone there for a few service calls since then and it looks like all of their electrical distribution equipment was pre-built on a skid somewhere. They just trucked the whole thing in; panels, transformers, gutters - one big listed assembly - and plopped it into place and started running branch circuits out of it. * It's a money saver I'm sure, but the skid stayed behind as a permanently installed trip hazard *:laughing:


That's the house keeping pad :whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Nastyniz said:


> Celtic lol are you for real?



Yes.
It was rather amazing at how quick it was complete....the UG utilities have to be connected, of course, and then they are pretty much up and running.

This particular HE, is undergoing a complete site remodel [of which I am not associated with]...new UG gas tanks, pumps, etc.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nastyniz said:


> And another of the projects was a Ulta beuty supply.


Were in the middle of building an Ulta right now.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Sparky970 Im doing a renovation to an Ulta currently. Stores staying active. Just the job is done in multiple phases. There bringing it up to the current look. The old style was tons of track lighting. Now its case work lights like the photo I posted earlier. Store needs a new ems system. Way to outdated. Using contactors and using panels as slaves to contactors. Should just put in a smart breaker system and be done with it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HackWork said:


> That's the house keeping pad :whistling2:


Maybe! Or it's just a built-in concrete form that never got poured :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Celtic said:


> They are building a "Hess Express" close to me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to finish Checkers hamburger huts. Prefab trailer also, just feed service, connect overhangs and neon, connect site lighting and drive thru sound. What I don't understand is how some of these prewire unit passed inspection, they are wired in Smurftube. The jurisdiction where it went up was a pipe/AC/MC area.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> What I don't understand is how some of these prewire unit passed inspection, they are wired in Smurftube. The jurisdiction where it went up was a pipe/AC/MC area.


There was a similar question raised with pre-fabbed homes a few years back..

AFCI protection was the question...


I don't remember the answer:jester:


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Our local Walmart did a big remodel recently. I've gone there for a few service calls since then and it looks like all of their electrical distribution equipment was pre-built on a skid somewhere. They just trucked the whole thing in; panels, transformers, gutters - one big listed assembly - and plopped it into place and started running branch circuits out of it. It's a money saver I'm sure, but the skid stayed behind as a permanently installed trip hazard :laughing:


Hey Eric,

I have been admiring your wire dog. What gauge? Do you have anymore critters you made?

EJPHI


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well nice work I like it nice to see some real commercial electrical work on the forum it gets old looking a tool bags and internet news links .:thumbsup:


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

Church remodel I worked on a few year back. 2nd year apprentice at the time. Got married in the same church a year later.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kyler_dorsey said:


> View attachment 31678
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## JTWIRE (Jan 29, 2011)

This is from a bakery, the owner had his electrician do this


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

EJPHI said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> I have been admiring your wire dog. What gauge? Do you have anymore critters you made?
> 
> EJPHI


 I think that wire dog is a pig !

No Joke ! :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JTWIRE said:


> This is from a bakery, the owner had his electrician do this


Wow!

Bending radius?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

JTWIRE said:


> This is from a bakery, the owner had his electrician do this


the owner will say "i dont know how the fire started "


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Was that Walmart job a conversion from a regular store to a supercenter? It seems like they are converting as many stores as possible now.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm a little intimidated. Just a little though. 

Naaaaaa, no I'm not. My work looks just as good. 
Excellent, excellent! Job! I can tell that all your fittings are tight and no half ass BS has gone on. The plant pipe work you show reminds me of my days as a plant electrician, for some reason my work seemed to stand out more in a plant than anywhere else that I worked. I don't know why but the only thing I can come up with is that plant work is second to none and I loved every bit of it. 

Nice job.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> Was that Walmart job a conversion from a regular store to a supercenter? It seems like they are converting as many stores as possible now.



The one set of pictures yes.


----------

